
Show HN: A plain text HN reader - sixhobbits
https://mm.dwyer.co.za/hn
======
sixhobbits
Hey all, I didn't have long so this doesn't work on mobile and it has very
limited functionality (shows the plain text of articles on the front page of
HN).

I wanted something that

a) loads fast (articles are pre-downloaded and parsed every 10 minutes so that
I can serve up only static text)

b) emphasises text (CSS shamelessly stolen from [0])

There are a ton of other HN readers out there, so would love to hear if this
is a look/feel that others might be interested in using. The text is pretty
buggy for some sources (article extraction is a really hard problem) but in
the morning when I have a few minutes I like to spend them reading text
instead of closing tracking cookie overlays :)

[0]
[https://perfectmotherfuckingwebsite.com/](https://perfectmotherfuckingwebsite.com/)

------
SuperNinKenDo
Looks appalling on mobile, which seems like a wasted opportunity given that's
one of the platforms one might want to use this on.

------
cardiaX
did you scrap Original links contents ?

